# Need some advice on becoming a fully qualified sparky



## TownMan10 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hmm that is a tough one. Have you spoken to the local training centres? Have you actually spoken in person to a qualified electrician in your area? They might be better informed than anyone on here.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Richy85 said:


> The local college doesn't seem to do night or weekend classes so that's not an option.


My ex BIL is doing the change of career thing at 50, (which I think is very brave!) but he is doing has basic course at night school. 

His local one does not offer a suitable course, so he has ended up traveling something like 25miles each way, two night a week...

I think he is ok for the first year, but I am pretty sure the next level requires a job placement as part of the qualification, so quite how he is going to do that, I don't know....


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

....

You're in the UK.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

telsa said:


> ....
> 
> You're in the UK.


That's good to know!:smile:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Too bad you guy's don't have an IBEW there, that's what you need. Canada has one,
(kinda) why don't you guys?


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

We have plenty of Unions over here, its just that they don't play the same role as in the States.

Traditionally, apprenticeships were aimed at youngsters although that has changed quite a bit over the last 20 years or so...These days there are different ways to get into a trade, but its very difficult to do while trying to hold down a different job and look after a family ect..


----------



## Liverpoolcompliance (Mar 11, 2018)

Richie within next 2 years they are changing the meters to incorporate all 3 services gas, water and elec . They have messed all the Mpan numbers up to a point they are just charging what th IHD records for that month but they need to call them for this recorded data. Once they link these new meters to wi fi and change the Mpan numbers you will get £160+ per property for the 3 installs you will easily do 2 a day. 
My advice is to concentrate hard and respect the position you hold because you are altering main DNO equipment and can cause fire, explosions , gas leaks and shock risk within the property . That is not a job any silly fool can do . You have DNO sealing pliers and permission to work on national grids supply network. Not to mention every house you go to is vert easy work even with pipe work altering .
If you feel like this about the job you do then I would not leave unless it's for a HNC degree or the likes but if you carry on with this frame of mind you will get gas leaks and this involves suspension, investigations and Hse reports . And this is what company's will look for when taking you on. Make sure you get out before you leave gas leak or cross polarity because game over then ! For you whole career . Sever incompetence and dangerous work practices to the public health & Safety .
I know 3 people who cannot get job doing gas because of this . Even only being 2 Mbar drop. Because the tenant report said "I told him the vent was blocked up and I could smell gas" had a guy from the post office in lounge who heard him and was a witness. Anyway yes the job is mundane but try and get fuse board changes and give to me and I will box you off plus 2 years 300 pound per day is very appealing don't you think for changing meters !! United utilities is going with SP so that's were you need to be at mate!


----------



## Liverpoolcompliance (Mar 11, 2018)

Richy85 said:


> Hi guys.
> Currently working as a dual fuel engineer, and whilst I don't mind the job it was never really what I
> 
> Have tried looking for adult apprenticeships and such and tried ringing round a lot of the big local contractors to see if they would be interested in taking anyone on but have never found much luck. I'm 31 at present so finding such placements is nigh impossible.
> ...


----------



## LeboElectric (Apr 9, 2018)

Good luck


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

although im not a uk spark I will tell you its a better deal for you to follow the correct path in education. apprenticing for the on the job training will give you the work experience but the schooling will give you the foundation knowledge you need.
i have always told my apprentices do not touch a circuit unless you absolutely know what you are doing!

from the legal aspect of it you have to consider its your name that goes on the cert when you commission a system.

this is the uk forum im on as well they can guide you better!
https://www.electriciansforums.co.uk/

cheers :smile::vs_cocktail:


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Liverpoolcompliance said:


> Richie within next 2 years they are changing the meters to incorporate all 3 services gas, water and elec . They have messed all the Mpan numbers up to a point they are just charging what th IHD records for that month but they need to call them for this recorded data. Once they link these new meters to wi fi and change the Mpan numbers you will get £160+ per property for the 3 installs you will easily do 2 a day.
> My advice is to concentrate hard and respect the position you hold because you are altering main DNO equipment and can cause fire, explosions , gas leaks and shock risk within the property . That is not a job any silly fool can do . You have DNO sealing pliers and permission to work on national grids supply network. Not to mention every house you go to is vert easy work even with pipe work altering .
> If you feel like this about the job you do then I would not leave unless it's for a HNC degree or the likes but if you carry on with this frame of mind you will get gas leaks and this involves suspension, investigations and Hse reports . And this is what company's will look for when taking you on. Make sure you get out before you leave gas leak or cross polarity because game over then ! For you whole career . Sever incompetence and dangerous work practices to the public health & Safety .
> I know 3 people who cannot get job doing gas because of this . Even only being 2 Mbar drop. Because the tenant report said "I told him the vent was blocked up and I could smell gas" had a guy from the post office in lounge who heard him and was a witness. Anyway yes the job is mundane but try and get fuse board changes and give to me and I will box you off plus 2 years 300 pound per day is very appealing don't you think for changing meters !! United utilities is going with SP so that's were you need to be at mate!


I'm completely lost here


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

matt1124 said:


> I'm completely lost here


integrated utilities metering system 
will cut down the number of meter readers 
more if they are communication wired to the services(usually via a customers phone service)

pro of it will be universal meters throughout the country and probably a lot of upgrades to existing systems
possibly lower rates for the customers. and a more efficient system of readings

con temporary loss of power during upgrades.
and reassignment of meter readers if wired for communications


----------

